# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Cost of Restumping a House in Brisbane

## brissyguy2

Just looking to see if anyone has contact details & approximate cost to raise an old workers cottage (7.5 x 9.5 m) in inner Brisbane. Seen a lot of shonks out there so far, must be related to Ned Kelly too !!!! 
Has anyone had one that's worth recommending ??

----------


## ozwinner

Only one I know is Irish.
Would he be any good for ya?? 
Al :confused:

----------


## brissyguy2

Not fussy, I like the Irish, besides, they make great whiskey & a fairly good beer too!

----------


## ozwinner

Sorry, just funning with ya
I ment Ned Kelly.. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## bitingmidge

Look up a bloke from Manly way, called Don Simpson (in the yellow pages). 
If you can't find him, send me a PM, there are a few good guys out there. 
Cheers, 
P

----------


## brissyguy2

Thats ok, I have seen by your previous posts that everything should be taken with a grain of salt.

----------


## BrisBen

I used a fella with the last name of Simpson - his dad was a stumper  
Very efficient - arrived on time for the quote, arrive on time for the job, listened to what I wanted  
PM me if no joy with the others  
Ben

----------


## ozwinner

stumper Simpson, with a name like that he _would_ be good. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------

